# Knit Brown Owl Sweater with Cardigan Variation



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hand Knitted Brown Owl Sweater with cardigan variation
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/child-adult-brown-owl-sweater
£3.00


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Always enjoy seeing your designs and the lovely way you display them!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!! Do you have a picture of the cardigan?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am going to edit the title to put Knit in. If you want google to pick these up we need to get the titles posted as the rules state. I am not being picky, it's just that there are reasons behind these rules and they are to the designer's advantage.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## Blue Butterfly UK (Mar 18, 2013)

belleflower said:


> Hand Knitted Brown Owl Sweater with cardigan variation
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/child-adult-brown-owl-sweater
> £3.00


Hi, you are not far from me! I live in Wolverton MK and often go out to your neck of the woods to a little tea shop. Love all the trees around that way too. Small world


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Love the sweater. Love owls. Your settings for your pictures are awesome.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This is a gorgeous design, love the owls. Fantastic photography, and very cute little model, well done!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

oge designs said:


> This is a gorgeous design, love the owls. Fantastic photography, and very cute little model, well done!!!


Thank you so much age designs.xx Beth and I had great fun at this shootxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ms Sue P said:


> Love the sweater. Love owls. Your settings for your pictures are awesome.


I love the area in which I live. The scenery is so lovely herexx So pleased you like this sweaterxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Kiwiannie. Hope you got my message okxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Blue Butterfly UK said:


> Hi, you are not far from me! I live in Wolverton MK and often go out to your neck of the woods to a little tea shop. Love all the trees around that way too. Small world


my godness this is definately a small world. I live in the old part of Woburn Sands and I love going up into the woods and walking up The Heath and walking into Aspley Guise. 
That coffee shop is lovely and the staff are so friendly there tooxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> That is beautiful!! Do you have a picture of the cardigan?


Oh yes I do . Here it is my friendxx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!! You are blessed with a beautiful daughter, a beautiful area and the beautiful gift of design.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I also love your designs.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much nannygoatxx


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love all of your designs, they are just beautiful.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

owls are all the rage this year with my grand daughters - thanks for posting the links to your beutiful pattern


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much missylam. Its lovely to meet youxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lauraarts you are so kind. Its really lovely to have your support. I finish my hols today. I am gutted but full of ideas which I hope you will all likexx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your designs are so individual, truly artistic!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Your designs are so individual, truly artistic!


Thank you so much Gypsycream. You are all so supportive and you cannot believe how much it is appreciatedxx


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Great sweater


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

annehill said:


> Great sweater


Thank you so much Annehillxx


----------

